# For Those Who Have Adpoted Rescues...



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*AND while there, Vote for your FAV SHELTER!!!!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Nov 16 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851785


> *AND while there, Vote for your FAV SHELTER!!!!*[/B]


I can't get to the site for some reason. Maybe it's my computer...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

me neither...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I just sent a short story about Tinker. I guess the boy is a success....but he still has many issues...but he's still my little knucklehead sweetie. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

would love to see Hope in this! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is great Marsha. Thank you. 
xoxoxox


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a shamless bump!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858506


> Just a shamless bump! [/B]



I'm only seeing where to sign up for the news letter, not for the rescue stories. 

The front page seems rather "busy", so I may have missed something.

I will definately sign up, but not sure if that's the route to take. Is the news letter the way to sign up?

Also, I love your "shameless" bump ~ lol ~ That's what I do ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Aww this is so sweet. Milo and I are definitely signing up. He's a success story if I ever heard one :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 5 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858567


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858506





> Just a shamless bump! [/B]



I'm only seeing where to sign up for the news letter, not for the rescue stories. 

The front page seems rather "busy", so I may have missed something.

I will definitely sign up, but not sure if that's the route to take. Is the news letter the way to sign up?

Also, I love your "shameless" bump ~ lol ~ That's what I do ~ :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, Click on the link now - when I originally posted this thread the announcement was on their opening page. The link now posted will bring you right to the information for the 2011 calendar.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858616


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 5 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858567





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858506





> Just a shamless bump! [/B]



I'm only seeing where to sign up for the news letter, not for the rescue stories. 

The front page seems rather "busy", so I may have missed something.

I will definitely sign up, but not sure if that's the route to take. Is the news letter the way to sign up?

Also, I love your "shameless" bump ~ lol ~ That's what I do ~ :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, Click on the link now - when I originally posted this thread the announcement was on their opening page. The link now posted will bring you right to the information for the 2011 calendar. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I did send in Hope's pic and story today. They dont give you many words to tell it, so couldnt go into detail. Will just have to see if it was a happy enough story to get her on the calender. Too bad they dont let us vote or comment on pics we think should be on the calender. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 5 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858660


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858616





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 5 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858567





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Dec 5 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858506





> Just a shamless bump! [/B]



I'm only seeing where to sign up for the news letter, not for the rescue stories. 

The front page seems rather "busy", so I may have missed something.

I will definitely sign up, but not sure if that's the route to take. Is the news letter the way to sign up?

Also, I love your "shameless" bump ~ lol ~ That's what I do ~ :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, Click on the link now - when I originally posted this thread the announcement was on their opening page. The link now posted will bring you right to the information for the 2011 calendar. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I did send in Hope's pic and story today. They dont give you many words to tell it, so couldnt go into detail. Will just have to see if it was a happy enough story to get her on the calender. Too bad they dont let us vote or comment on pics we think should be on the calender. Hugs,Edie
[/B][/QUOTE]
Great Deb!!! I think her story would be terrific and inspirational.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nothing new, just another shameless bump!


----------

